# 2013 Bataleon Snowboards Preview Thread



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, I'm loving Bataleon's graphics.


----------



## AustinRyan (Sep 27, 2011)

Love everything except the new evil twin and airobic..


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

wow...such an early unveiling..?

boards look pretty sick indeed.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, that Airobic is one of the best looking boards I've ever seen. Top and bottom. Had the best graphics for 2012 too, not fair! Wish I went to the park enough to warrant getting one.
Was holding out for a 2012 Goliath until I saw the 2013 model, think I'm gonna go with the 2012, prefer the graphics. New one is still nice though.

Thanks for the pictures, really good stuff from Bataleon again. Lobster boards looking really nice too.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

The camel toe looks super fun for the deep stuff, could be the ultimate powder board with that shape combined with TBT.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not a TBT fan but they did a really good job on their graphics this year. Best year graphic wise for them for sure

Good luck to em

Disaster and Riot graphics are my favs


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

Is there a THE JAM normal? not digging the artist edition...

Love the goliath and the whatever


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

Disaster









Evil Twin









Evil Twin Artist









Whatever









Riot









Goliath









Fellbetter









GW


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

pics of the other boards in the bataleon line aren't loading...


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

same. pics arent loading. i like the goliath gfx tho.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Tomeck can you try to re-post the pictures of the other boards??


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

pics! someone! pls! haha.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, please fix the image links!


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't see the pics either!


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I decided to google.. here ya go guys


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Dope. Thanks for the new pics oldlady. Your google fu must be stronger than mine. Also thanks tomek for fixing the image links on the other pics!

The Evil Twin looks pretty dope. Not sure if it's enough to sway me from picking up this years model on sale though. I definitely prefer the 2012 Whatever. I know some people dump on bataleon's graphics, but I dig 'em


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

if only I lived where there's powder....that black fish/swallow? tail board looks like it would be FUN, love most all of the new graphics, but a couple from '10 '11 and '12 were better

what's the blue/red splash dyed board? love that one, is that a face on the tip? the drunk cock is awesome too :thumbsup:


----------



## littlcor (Nov 30, 2011)

I love the graphics and the Camel Toe... I almost regret getting my Omni this year!

I also like that I didn't see any "Backseat Inserts"... which proved to be worthless on my omni since my preferred stance would be right where the missing 'insert hole' would have been.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does Bataleon make any board that arent cambered? This may be a stupid question, but I was wondering if they made any reverse camber or rocker/camber board with there triple base.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

rscott22 said:


> Does Bataleon make any board that arent cambered? This may be a stupid question, but I was wondering if they made any reverse camber or rocker/camber board with there triple base.


Nope, only positive camber. TBT should give you most of the benefits of rocker though, with maybe the exception of float in pow. Since the Cameltoe is a pow board, it might have a rockered nose.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

super-rad said:


> TBT gives you all the benefits of rocker, and keeps the pop of a cambered board


ftfy

I'm not sure how good it is in powder, we don't get any here  Hopefully I'll find out next month.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I've heard mixed things about pow performance. I would imagine it's better than just a plain old-school camber board, but I've seen a few reviews that specifically criticized the performance in powder


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

*2013 Catalog*

Bataleon 2013 catalog is up at zuzupopo

:+: ???? :+: ????


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

any of these boards recommended for a beginner? wifey is hating her camber board, catching edges. I need to get her confidence back up (traumatized watching her coworker shred his whole body up and now is timid on the slopes). Kind of scared re:bataleon as snowolf mentioned his board may have been a bit squirrely. Want something stable but than catch free.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> any of these boards recommended for a beginner? wifey is hating her camber board, catching edges. I need to get her confidence back up (traumatized watching her coworker shred his whole body up and now is timid on the slopes). Kind of scared re:bataleon as snowolf mentioned his board may have been a bit squirrely. Want something stable but than catch free.


Flow. Good price and what you want.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

Ramsfan said:


> Bataleon 2013 catalog is up at zuzupopo
> 
> :+: ???? :+: ????


Thanks for the link!

2 things I noticed

1. They've reversed their flex scale again. 0 is now soft, 10 is stiff.

2. They've changed the flex pattern on the Evil Twin. Going by the new scale, the 2013 model is 5-6-5 (softer nose and tail) and the 2012 model would be considered 5-4-5 (stiffer nose and tail)


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Flow. Good price and what you want.


which model?


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

super-rad said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> 2 things I noticed
> 
> ...


I just bought a disaster this year for a jib deck and now i want next year's cocktail (Pro model disaster) Im diggin the Drunk Cock lol


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

super-rad said:


> Yeah I've heard mixed things about pow performance. I would imagine it's better than just a plain old-school camber board, but I've seen a few reviews that specifically criticized the performance in powder


I've been riding freeride TBT in very deep powder (2-5 ft) for years here on the west coast and it floats excellent! (and how many of those reviewers do you think rode freeride TBT and in significant depths?)


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

Any information on pricing for the Camel Toe?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I heard from a friend that the Bataleon (and by default Lobster which is what I am actually interested in) are REALLY particularly heavy and this makes me timid to get one. However I know a bunch of people on here of ridden them so is this actually true? TBT seems fresh and fun to me so I want to try it but I don't want a park board that weighs 1000 pounds. I have a Rome Artifact Rocker and Rode a DC PLY this year and they did not seem heavy at all (well the Rome did slightly but not while riding) so that gives an idea of what I'm used to.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Trollars said:


> Any information on pricing for the Camel Toe?


The Camel Toe will be priced around $399.95(US)


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> I heard from a friend that the Bataleon (and by default Lobster which is what I am actually interested in) are REALLY particularly heavy and this makes me timid to get one. However I know a bunch of people on here of ridden them so is this actually true? TBT seems fresh and fun to me so I want to try it but I don't want a park board that weighs 1000 pounds. I have a Rome Artifact Rocker and Rode a DC PLY this year and they did not seem heavy at all (well the Rome did slightly but not while riding) so that gives an idea of what I'm used to.



couple of questions to answer
first off the Bataleon boards are NOT heavier 

the red and blue board that someone was asking about is the RIOT!

yes by far the best looking graphics they have had


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

definitely wanna try some of these out. great looking graphics


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> couple of questions to answer
> first off the Bataleon boards are NOT heavier
> 
> the red and blue board that someone was asking about is the RIOT!
> ...


No, they're not heavy at all. I'm riding a Bataleon Goliath 158 2011/2012 mod. this season, and it's actually a teeny bit lighter than my previous board, even while it's longer. Its' blunted nose and tail also reduces the spin and swing weight some compared to non-blunted ends.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

CheoSamad said:


> I heard from a friend that the Bataleon (and by default Lobster which is what I am actually interested in) are REALLY particularly heavy and this makes me timid to get one. However I know a bunch of people on here of ridden them so is this actually true? TBT seems fresh and fun to me so I want to try it but I don't want a park board that weighs 1000 pounds. I have a Rome Artifact Rocker and Rode a DC PLY this year and they did not seem heavy at all (well the Rome did slightly but not while riding) so that gives an idea of what I'm used to.


some of the older models were slightly on the heavier side, but they were also overbuilt to last (I think they even had a 3 year warranty back then...not sure). The new ones are on par with most other high quality brands, in terms of weight.

However, you can offset any board weight issues with lighter bindings, boots and even outerwear. I'd rather have a relatively heavier/longer lasting board than a light one with heavy bindings, boots, etc.


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

extra0 said:


> some of the older models were slightly on the heavier side, but they were also overbuilt to last (I think they even had a 3 year warranty back then...not sure). The new ones are on par with most other high quality brands, in terms of weight.
> 
> However, you can offset any board weight issues with lighter bindings, boots and even outerwear. I'd rather have a relatively heavier/longer lasting board than a light one with heavy bindings, boots, etc.


That's some thing I need to work on for next season. My Flow NXT bindings are a bit on the heavier side, due to the forged aluminium baseplate, as well as wearing heavy down clothing, particularly the pants.


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like Bataleon has gone back to pre-2011/2012 board designs, by not having the TBT show through the top sheet.


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

Trollars said:


> Looks like Bataleon has gone back to pre-2011/2012 board designs, by not having the TBT show through the top sheet.


this is not true
the TBT is as exposed as it is this season!

all the boards in the line have the pronounced TBT
as well as the Camel TOE


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> this is not true
> the TBT is as exposed as it is this season!
> 
> all the boards in the line have the pronounced TBT
> as well as the Camel TOE


Huh, I didn't see that in any pictures of the '13 line, as far as I can remember. Any pics?


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

Trollars said:


> Huh, I didn't see that in any pictures of the '13 line, as far as I can remember. Any pics?


hard to tell in the pictures cause the graphics dont expose it enought
but you can see it when you look at the boards up close!


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

chilled with the reps in Rhode island great people and cool boards


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> hard to tell in the pictures cause the graphics dont expose it enought
> but you can see it when you look at the boards up close!


Okay!  I know that the 2012 line have a very pronounced TBT through the topsheet, which is easily visible in pictures.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

oldlady said:


>


:laugh:



rscott22 said:


> Does Bataleon make any board that arent cambered? This may be a stupid question, but I was wondering if they made any reverse camber or rocker/camber board with there triple base.


No. I think the logic is that it would be _too_ loose at that point.


----------



## Riot Code (May 3, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to the next line of bataleons, would really like to try out the fun.kink and GW. I love the look of the Riot and I have an older Riot at the moment (2009), but it's heavy and stuff, of course that doesn't mean that I won't give it a go


----------

